# rims too big for 240?



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

my car is a 1990 240sx
ok so i am in need of a little help right now. i bought some 17" rims for my car cause the shop said they would fit..well they fit just fine on the back and in my opinion look pretty good BUT they tried to fit them on the front and the tires i knew were too wide but i just wanted to see. when they lowered the car off the lift the spring sat on top of the tire, way too wide, when i got home i parked my car and turned the wheel all the way to the left. What i discovered is that when the tire is turned atleast halfway it actually sits underneath the spring like in the picture. what i have on it now in the front are 195/60/15's and i was wondering if 17's would even fit in the front or would i just have to go matching 16" rims with a 40ish profile? Is this normal? someone help me out please
The pictures actually show the tire underneath the spring
Left front wheel well








Right front wheel well


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, it's normal, I had the same problem...the widest tire I was able to fit on my 17x7 rim was a 215, my setup is Front-215/50/17 and back-235/50/17

Hope I'm of some assistance, do you know the width or offset of your rims? The spring does not lower like you think it would, the tire will fit just fine.


----------



## Badboy (Oct 26, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> Yes, it's normal, I had the same problem...the widest tire I was able to fit on my 17x7 rim was a 215, my setup is Front-215/50/17 and back-235/50/17
> 
> Hope I'm of some assistance, do you know the width or offset of your rims? The spring does not lower like you think it would, the tire will fit just fine.



Man I was thinking of going with 17" 225 front and 255 in the rear. Can that fit??? Also did u get the 235 to fit on the rear with 17 x 7 or is your rear rim wider????


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

my rims are enkei mm2. they are 17X7. i put 225/50/17's on the back and i tried for that on the front but no success.. the people at the tire store said i should put 195's or the biggest at 205's and a lower profile. the thing i'm worried about is with the rim being 2" bigger than the stock SE rims that it wont actually fit under that spring once the car is lowered off the lift and would rub on the spring if i were turning since there is such little clearance under the spring as it is.
these are my rims


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

the higher offset of those wheels is what doesnt allow you to run a bigger tire in the front. And a 235 is deffinitly to big for a 7


----------



## Badboy (Oct 26, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> the higher offset of those wheels is what doesnt allow you to run a bigger tire in the front. And a 235 is deffinitly to big for a 7


That's what I thought which is why I asked. What about getting 17 x 8.5 and going 255 in the rear on 40 profile? What is the widest ppl on here have gone???


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

so do you think i could do a 40-45 series tire on a 17 inch rim? or is there not enough clearance under the spring? would i have to downsize to a 16" rim?


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

Badboy said:


> That's what I thought which is why I asked. What about getting 17 x 8.5 and going 255 in the rear on 40 profile? What is the widest ppl on here have gone???


wow, i thought my 225 was big in the back, would a 255 work without sticking too far out of the side?


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

Badboy said:


> Man I was thinking of going with 17" 225 front and 255 in the rear. Can that fit??? Also did u get the 235 to fit on the rear with 17 x 7 or is your rear rim wider????


No 225 will not fit in the front, thats why i dont have my 17's in right now it is FAR too wide, maybe unless you had a different spring setup in the front. i just tried putting 225/50/17's in the front and the spring sat on the tire.

*sorry for so many posts in a row*


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

snowbuddyjay said:


> wow, i thought my 225 was big in the back, would a 255 work without sticking too far out of the side?


 i'm running a 255 in the back and sadly a 235 up front on 17s but the 235 does rub so i'm getting rid of the wheels when i put new tires on em because i'm afraid that spacers will put the front tires to far out like mexican style.


Don


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

are you using spacers? cause you need to use spacers and get longer whell studs. cause i know tons of people running 17X8 in the front. with 245 tires all around. try this thread click here


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

The distance between your sprint seat and tire will never change. The distance from tire to wheel well will change upon compression but the spring seat will never come any closer to the tire than it is right there. The reason most people rub with FWD offsets..ie what you have..is because the distance between the inside lip of the rim and the strut housing are too close together. So when you install anything w/o a stretch or square sidewall it overhangs and rubs the strut.

So either A...Get spacers and longer studs. B. Find a decent set of rims with a proper offset.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

my 93 coupe I put my spec-v wheels on it. 17x7 wrapped with a 215 45/17 and it barely Barely rubbed on a hard turn. It was just the splash guard too. Studs and 25mm spacers in the back is the way to go.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

veilside180sx said:


> The distance between your sprint seat and tire will never change. The distance from tire to wheel well will change upon compression but the spring seat will never come any closer to the tire than it is right there. The reason most people rub with FWD offsets..ie what you have..is because the distance between the inside lip of the rim and the strut housing are too close together. So when you install anything w/o a stretch or square sidewall it overhangs and rubs the strut.
> 
> So either A...Get spacers and longer studs. B. Find a decent set of rims with a proper offset.


amen to that veilside. you gotta know the offsets. for the newbies.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Badboy said:


> That's what I thought which is why I asked. What about getting 17 x 8.5 and going 255 in the rear on 40 profile? What is the widest ppl on here have gone???



You can go with a wider wheel, but my 235's fit just fine ony my 7's...without any spacers, and the stock offset, the widest tire I beleive you can fit is a 215, which is what I have.


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

my rim measurement is 17X7 4-100/114. 42.
do they use spacers at the tire places when installing?
all this stuff sounds foreign to me, i guess i'm just new at it or something, which is why i didn't go ebay to buy rims/tires and i just went to a tire place.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

snowbuddyjay said:


> my rim measurement is 17X7 4-100/114. 42.
> do they use spacers at the tire places when installing?
> all this stuff sounds foreign to me, i guess i'm just new at it or something, which is why i didn't go ebay to buy rims/tires and i just went to a tire place.


They can use tire spacers, but they'll charge you extra, I know NTB in my area does it if you want them too, but they overcharge, as they do for everything else, imo


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you have to get wheel spacers and they need to be hubcentric or at least lug-centric. The distance from tire to spring pearch will change depending on the offset of the rim. Example 17x7 +42 will be closer on the inside then a 17x7+20.


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

i was actally reading so useful information and i understand a little more about offset http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoWheelOffsets.dos
they put it so even a retard like me would understand it!
and you guys helped alot! much appreciated info everyone!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

snowbuddyjay said:


> i was actally reading so useful information and i understand a little more about offset http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/infoWheelOffsets.dos
> they put it so even a retard like me would understand it!
> and you guys helped alot! much appreciated info everyone!


hey at least you know dat shit now. instead of running some front wheel drive offset rims or something.

cause im gonna run this on my car.
rear wheel - 17x9 +35

Front Wheel 17x8 +35 but you can go a bit lower with that width, like +20 to 30

oh dats and s13 body without mods.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ive got the exact same trmn8r - but i have +25mm front guards, the fronts could do with some pushing out but it was the only offset they had in that width for the rims i wanted 
The rears sit nicely though and can take 255's no problem


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

thats why i was like what the hell to these noobs. talkin about 225 wont fit.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

trmn8r said:


> thats why i was like what the hell to these noobs. talkin about 225 wont fit.


225 won't fit with my set up, if I had a lower offset it might work, I was talkin about a +40 offset, 225's won't clear in the front...


----------



## snowbuddyjay (Oct 14, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> 225 won't fit with my set up, if I had a lower offset it might work, I was talkin about a +40 offset, 225's won't clear in the front...


yeah, 225 with 17X7 rims that have a +40 offset wont clear in the front... would 195/40-50/17's clear in the front with the +40 rims as long as i have a wheel spacer?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

snowbuddyjay said:


> yeah, 225 with 17X7 rims that have a +40 offset wont clear in the front... would 195/40-50/17's clear in the front with the +40 rims as long as i have a wheel spacer?


Yes, I have 215/50/17's in the front...just barely clear, but they do clear without any mods. So I'd say if you have a 17x7 rim I'd go with a 205 or 215


----------



## kwamenace (Jun 23, 2005)

I have only got 215/45/17 all round. but dont rub or scuff at all


----------

